# Hello from a MN Haunter!



## Eerie Street Haunt (May 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone here on the unpleasant boards... Found you guys on Haunt World's website!

I'm an avid (rookie) yard haunter from Minnesota that allso makes Indie horror films!

You can view some pics of my yard haunt and check out my film group at the links below!

http:www.freewebs.com/eeriestreethaunt

http:www.nftsproductions.com

I hope everyone digs the stuff and I look forward to contributing to the forums!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey how are you doing eerie street haunt. I like the pictures.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Howdy!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Eerie Street. You've been busy alright, lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome ESH! Glad to have you with us! If this thread seems to vanish, that would be Zombie-F probably moving it to the Welcome Room Forum, so be aware...he likes to keep his forum well organized.Hope to see more posts from you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Welcome ESH! Glad to have you with us! If this thread seems to vanish, that would be Zombie-F probably moving it to the Welcome Room Forum, so be aware...he likes to keep his forum well organized.Hope to see more posts from you!


What he said.

Welcome aboard the forums.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hhm?
Any way you might be close to Ohio, Mich area?

Oh yeah, welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Eerie!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street ESH! Love your photos!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi Eerie! I'm from Minnesota too. Minneapolis. Looks like we're both Twin Citians! I just joined too...Are you currently working on any props? Any big plans for '06?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Eerie, 
Glad you could join us.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Erie Street Haunt


----------



## Eerie Street Haunt (May 16, 2006)

ghostie said:


> Hi Eerie! I'm from Minnesota too. Minneapolis. Looks like we're both Twin Citians! I just joined too...Are you currently working on any props? Any big plans for '06?


Thanks for welcome everyone! Seems like a really cool place to hang out!

As for new props... I'm not working on anything currently. When August, Sept rolls around I'm sure I'll be spending lot's of time in the garage... I'd actually like to make a better facade for the front entrance, thats the big project for this coming hallows eve... Plus a slew of other misc things!

Gotta cruise, see ya round!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board!


----------

